# Colored Spikes



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Do anyone know were I can get the colored spikes at?I been looking for red spikes for years and cant find any..Any help would be great!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

seen them cheap on ebay, guaranteed live delivery


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Got mine here. They have orange and blueish green, yellow, white. Get em in multiples of 250. White Waxworms too. Mike


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the great info guy's...............


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

You can also do it your self in any color....
http://www.yourbobbersdown.com/mainplastics.html#krazy


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

what the heck are spikes??????


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Spikes are maggots.


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

powerstrokin73 said:


> You can also do it your self in any color....
> http://www.yourbobbersdown.com/mainplastics.html#krazy


Im going to order all of the colors that they have.This will give me a chance to use it on my wax worms in the spring,summer,and fall,and use it on my spikes in the winter......Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

leeabu said:


> Spikes are maggots.


Yeap you are right!!!!They are blow fly maggots....


----------

